# pensat i fet



## guxinlin

Hola a todos,

Esta frase me la enseñó mi profesor español hace mucho tiempo.
Me decía que es una frase hecha en catalán.
Y su equivalente castellano es "pensado y hecho".

Pero de momente se me ha olvidado si se usa 
frecuentemente como frase hecha en castelleno y les agradecería
que me dieran unos ejemplos.

Saludos,
Toni


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo diría que el equivalente en castellano sería "dicho y hecho".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## guxinlin

Hola Ant,

Gracias por tu aclaración.

Slds,
Toni


----------



## Marttah

Y en catalan seria mejor: "dit i fet" (dicho y hecho)
Aunque el significado sí es "pensat i fet" (pensado y hecho), es decir, hecho justo después de pensarlo.

Saludos


----------



## Marttah

Ejemplo:

"Querian ir a Barcelona y, dicho y hecho, compraron los billetes y se fueron el día siguiente".

"Volien anar a Barcelona i, dit i fet, van comprar els bitllets i se'n van anar el dia següent"

La expresión se utilitza en ambas lenguas. Espero que los ejemplos te hayan ayudado.

Saludos


----------



## guxinlin

Marttah said:


> Ejemplo:
> 
> "Querian ir a Barcelona y, dicho y hecho, compraron los billetes y se fueron el día siguiente".
> 
> "Volien anar a Barcelona i, dit i fet, van comprar els bitllets i se'n van anar el dia següent"
> 
> La expresión se utilitza en ambas lenguas. Espero que los ejemplos te hayan ayudado.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola Marttah,

Tus respuestas me han sido muy útiles.
Muchas gracias.

Saludos,
Tonni


----------



## lameri86

Marttah said:


> Y en catalan seria mejor: "dit i fet" (dicho y hecho)
> Aunque el significado sí es "pensat i fet" (pensado y hecho), es decir, hecho justo después de pensarlo.
> 
> Saludos




En catalán, la expresión es "dit i fet", sin embargo en el dialecto de Valencia es mucho más común la expresión "pensat i fet".
En cualquier caso, ambas tienen el mismo significado y se traducirían en castellano como "dicho y hecho".


----------



## Agró

lameri86 said:


> En catalán, la expresión es "dit i fit", sin embargo en el dialecto de Valencia es mucho más común la expresión "pensat i fet".
> En cualquier caso, ambas tienen el mismo significado y se traducirían en castellano como "dicho y hecho".



Hola.
N'estàs segur? Mai no l'he sentit o vist així.
El diccionari de l'IEC diu:

*dir*
*1 *_6 _ [LC]  *dit i fet* [o tan aviat dit com fet] Expressió per a indicar que una cosa s’ha fet immediatament.


----------



## lameri86

Agró said:


> Hola.
> N'estàs segur? Mai no l'he sentit o vist així.
> El diccionari de l'IEC diu:
> 
> *dir*
> *1 *_6 _ [LC]  *dit i fet* [o tan aviat dit com fet] Expressió per a indicar que una cosa s’ha fet immediatament.




Sí, estic seguríssima 
Ho he sentit, ho he vist escrit i jo mateixa ho faig servir.
A més, a més, està recollit al Diccionari català-valencià-balear. Ho pots trobar cercant la paraula "pensar".


----------



## Agró

Ho sento però no la trobo sota "pensar". El que sí trobo, sota "dir", és això:

*Dit i fet*: obrant amb gran rapidesa, fent totd'una allò que s'ha pensat de fer. Tan aviat fet com dit, Lacavalleria Gazoph.


----------



## lameri86

*PENSAR*
*—n) «Pensat i fet»: es refereix a coses fetes de pressa, tot just ideades i ja posades en pràctica.—
*
Diccionari català-valencià-balear


----------



## Agró

lameri86 said:


> En catalán, la expresión es "dit i fit",


Perdona, ens estem entortolligant en una cosa que sembla un error de teclejat. Jo em referia a això que has dit al primer comentari: "dit i *fit*", no parlava de "pensat i fet".


----------



## lameri86

Sembla que sí!
Ara modificaré l'altre post per a què no hi hagi més confusions


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia_

Jo com a valencià no done el mateix significat a les dues frases. Per a mi no en són del tot sinònimes. El pensat i fet té una matisació: el de les coses no acabades de planificar bé per la rapidesa. De fet més d'una volta s'usa com a desqualificació de la cosa feta perquè no ha acabat d'ésser arrodonida

Salutacions.


----------



## lameri86

> De fet més d'una volta s'usa com a desqualificació de la cosa feta perquè no ha acabat de ésser arrodonida



Estic d'acord amb aquest apunt


----------

